# Hollow Ache R Binkey's 7th F udder NEW PICS added



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell me what you see...or don't see, then I'll tell you what I'd like to see improved 

This is with a 6 hour fill, the weather here has been a bit too cold at night for me to feel good about separating longer so I do a few hours during the day after work to give moms a break. At 6 hours, she gave up almost 3 cups  5 weeks fresh. Don't mind the clip job...my blade adjustment is loose


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I am a TOTAL newbie, so this is just me bouncing off ideas of what I've seen here on TGS. But, I think she has decent capacity, especially if this is only 6hr fill. I'd like to see a better medial devision (I believe that's the line going down the udder, correct?) and bigger/more defined teats.

But like I said, I'm a newbie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL. Looks like it has held up like a trooper! 

I would like to see better medial definition, smoother fore-udder extention, and larger teats placed more to the center. 

But goodness I LOVE what I see.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her fore udder is very smoothly blended to her belly... would like to see a bit more extension.Teats are a good size to milk, could be bigger and I've always thought her medial could be better defined but over all... she's got the most capacity so far with each of her freshenings. EASY to milk and milks down to nothing... I love her width, height, fore and capacity and the fact that after 7 freshenings her attachments are strong 

Between the hack job I did with the clip...the smooth fore is hard to see, those are milk veins running in front of her udder, really hard to clip over them too, they're as thick as my pinky finger


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

To be honest what is most important to me in my udders is durability ... I want it to hold up to kids, stay snug in place, and, of course, produce delicious milk  Looks like Blinkey's udder is all of those things.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in total agreeance there! I've seen alot of pics of 3rd and 4th fresheners who start out with awesome udders but they just don't hold up with each successive freshening...and Bink's always raised her kids. Once the weather starts to co operate, I hope to get a good fill on her.

It's really nice to milk a doe who's teats aren't IN my milk pail


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm retaining Binkey's daughter this year.... she has a daughter at JCH Mountain Farm in West Virginia http://www.jchmountainfarm.com/seniordoes.htm There are no udder pics of Bonnies but I have been told that she's turned out nicely 

I'm hoping that Binkey's awesome fore udder (no shelf or pocket) is accentuated by Crisp's dam with Maggie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I started separating kids at night and after a 10 hour fill, Binkey gave me 5-1/2 cups 

She's turning 8 in May and I plan to leave her open this coming year and milk her for as long as she'll produce.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It looks really awesome Liz!! Hope she milks through well for you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice capacity!
I like the width and height looks pretty good as well.
She could use a stronger medial and her teats could be more plumb. :thumb:


----------

